# Vizsla ballet



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Take one 8 month old Vizsla, one big piece of cloth (we were using it as row cover for the garden) and one windy day, and you get Vizsla ballet:


IMG_0446 by Katja Stokley, on Flickr


IMG_0450 by Katja Stokley, on Flickr


IMG_0451 by Katja Stokley, on Flickr


IMG_0452 by Katja Stokley, on Flickr


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Great pics! Keke sure was having a grand time!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great pictures, shame you didn't have the video camera handy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful photos, Katja! Even though they are stills, you do get a sense of her gracefulness. She was having a grand time! ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Great pictures - I especially like the first one!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

SkyyMax said:


> Great pictures - I especially like the first one!


Yeah, I think that's his Isadora Duncan imitation.


----------

